# Cyclogest



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Looking for some advice - I had my 3rd IUI today and have been prescribed Cyclogest for this cycle because I had a chemical last time.  My clinic has said to use the Cyclogest at around the same time each day but said to use one.  On the packet it says 400mg twice a day.  I will double check with my clinic.

The question I have is out of everyone's experience what is the best time to use it??  Also which method is less painful/messy - front or back?  I was thinking of doing it just before bed so I can just lay down afterwards.

The things we have to go through....


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya, I'm on 400mg twice a day. I do it at 6am each morning and then go back to bed for an hour and also at 6pm when I get home from work. I think I was told to try and do them the same time each day, easier to remember that way too. 

I use them rectally as find them less messy that way. And also this is too much info but I find it I do them the other way they fall out and also for the next few hours you will have all the discharge which isn't very nice. But doing them rectally I think gives you more bloating and wind but I personally prefer that to doing then vaginally.  

I think I have just taken my last one tonight though as period arrived a few days.  
Oh well, onto my next cycle. It's never ending. 

Good luck!


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm on 400mg twice a day, I use them rectally, no mess and no need lie down after putting them in, I haven't had any side affects apart from sore boobs.


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, I am also on 2 a day.usually at 7am & 9pm but this varies slightly. I also use them rectally as less messy and no need to lay down xx


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies.  I decided to do it rectally too -was pain free but not looking forward to the side effects. 
I'm not sure why I'm only a 400mg once per day though.


----------



## Micolpa (Sep 14, 2014)

My nurse told me you can't over do the progesterone, so if I felt maybe I'd lost some of the pessary, I could use another and it would be fine. I would definitely ask why they have you on one a day! I've read a lot that rectally gets absorbed quicker but the body doesn't take in the hormone as well as vaginally. So even though it's a mess I've taken that as it's better to use in front. With my son (IVF 3 years ago) I used it rectally between EC and ET so there was no residue to interfere with ET. Then Vaginally the rest of the 2ww  I hope that helps!


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

I used them rectally up to ET yesterday and have now switched to vaginally.  I found rectally really unpleasant but I have IBS. It upset my tummy and I found I had cramps after doing them that way.
Yes, discharge with vaginal use but I just change my pantiliner after about half an hr of lying down with it in.
Good luck xx


----------

